# استكمال دورة الاساسات مقدمة من المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم عبد السلام



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتقدم بعظيم الشكر لكل من حاول ان يطئمن عليا الفترة الماضيه او فترة مرضي ووفاءا بالوعد باذن الله تعالي ولوجه الله الكريم مخلصا له 
ساقوم باستكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات واول محاضرة ان شاء الله تعالي بعد غد واسال الله تعالي التوفيق واسالكم خالص الدعاء بالستر والصحه لي ولاسرتي 
وكم رغبت باول عودة لي ان اخص بالشكر اخي وزميلي وصديقي الوفي المهندس مهران ماهر علي ما قدمه لي واتقدم اليه بتحيه خاصة جدا واستكمال الدورة جاء تلبية لطلبة وكل الشكر له وادعو الله له بالتوفيق وارجوكم الدعاء له ولاسرتة الكريمة 
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل م مهران ماهر وشكرا لكل من استمع لكلمة مني وارجو من الله لكم التوفيق ولكم التحيه والي لقاء وتقبلوا التحية وعظيم الامتنان

المحاضرة رقم 10​


الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared





almass قال:


> رابط المحاضرة على سيرفر ميديافير
> مقدمة استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات [MF]



المحاضرة رقم 11 ​


الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وربنا يقدرني بان اكون عند حسن الظن
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 11
> ...





almass قال:


> *روابط المحاضرة 11 على سيرفر الميديا فير [MF] مقسمة على 3 أجزاء
> *
> المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات/[part1-/[MF
> 
> ...





المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم واليكم روابط للمحاضرتين
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات
> 
> المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات


----------



## حبيب حسن (17 يونيو 2013)

:77: حمدا لله علي عودتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بديتنا الحمدالله على سلامتك وسلامة ابنك . واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية ..................... شغلتنا بغيابك الطويل 
واسمح لى بأن اقدم لك فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## parasismic (17 يونيو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك مهندسنا و أستاذنا الفاضل على استكمال الدورة الأكثر من رائعة في علم الأساسات الرائع

جعلك الله ذخرا للإسلام و المسلمين*​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك مرافقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الجنة 
انا استفد من حضرتك كتير واتعلمت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها
ربنا يباركلك وينعم علي حضرتك بدوام الصحة وحمد لله على السلامة


----------



## mohamed zehiry (17 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## sherif_2007 (17 يونيو 2013)

منتظرين إستكمال الدورة 
وشكراً جزيلا بشمهندس إبراهيم


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 يونيو 2013)

اطال الله فى عمرك مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## genius2020 (17 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك​


----------



## mohammad makhlouta (17 يونيو 2013)

الحمدلله على سلامتك م إبراهيم بس عندي سؤال يتعلق بالقواعد في حالة الأساسات المنعزلة المستطيلة الخاضعة لعزم وقوة بالنسبة لحديد تسليح القاعدة أيهما أول الإتجاه الطويل اول ثم القصير او العكس وشكرا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 يونيو 2013)

_حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك_​


----------



## markedmark (17 يونيو 2013)

شفاك الله وعفاك وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك يوم العرض على الرحمن


----------



## eng- badri (17 يونيو 2013)

_حمدا لله على سلامتك

_


----------



## احمد قمصان (17 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل​


----------



## mido_fox (18 يونيو 2013)

حمد الله عالسلامة يا بشمهندس و ربنا يباركلك على مجهودك العالى و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kotoz99 (18 يونيو 2013)

رك الله فيك بشمهندس ابراهيم 
سعدنا بقدومك الينا من جديد ... حمد الله على السلامة وربنا يجازيك الخير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (18 يونيو 2013)

نحمد الله على سلامتك
يابشمهندس /إبراهيم​


----------



## محمد مورو (18 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على سلامة حضرتك يابشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mr7h1 (18 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا باشمهندس

لا اراك الله مكروها ابدا انت والمهندس مهران

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القافله (18 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك​


----------



## mahran maher (18 يونيو 2013)

شرف لى أن أتعلم منك يا مهندسى الكبير مقاما وعلما وخلقا وشرف لى ايضا ان اتواجد معك يوميا ونعمل سويا ويعمل الله قدرك عندى 
ومهما اقول من كلمات لا استطيع ان اصف مقدار معزتك عندى واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يزيدك من علمة 
كما تتشرف دولة الكويت بوجدك معنا هنا فى الكويت ولعلها تجربة جيدة لكم
وبالنهاية انا اعلم مقدار حبك لمساعدتك الاخرين ولذلك قمت باستكمال تلك الدورة 
وللعلم لكل اخوة المنتدى لقد وعدنى المهندس ابراهيم بعمل محاضرات فى برامج التصميم للمهندسين المحترفيين وذلك ان اثبت كفاءة غير عادية فى التعامل مع مهندسين من كافة البلاد وقد وعدنى بذلك بعد الانتهاء من دورة التصميم ( اهوة ثبتها عليك) وكما اقوم بالتهنئه لترقيتك الجديد (نائب مدير المشروع ) وللامام دائما وانا ( هتشعبط فيك ) هههههههههههه


----------



## oc1045 (18 يونيو 2013)

mohammad makhlouta قال:


> الحمدلله على سلامتك م إبراهيم بس عندي سؤال يتعلق بالقواعد في حالة الأساسات المنعزلة المستطيلة الخاضعة لعزم وقوة بالنسبة لحديد تسليح القاعدة أيهما أول الإتجاه الطويل اول ثم القصير او العكس وشكرا


 آلاحظ وجود لبث في اتجاه فرش الحديد في البلاطات والقواعد والقاعدة التي تحكم ذلك بسيطة يمكن فهمها كالاتيالفرق في عمق القطاع المستخدم في مقاومة العزم سوف يكون أقل بمقدار المسافة بين مركز حديد تسليح الفرش ومركز تسليح الغطاء ولو أن القطرين متساوين فان هذا الفرق سيكون (1فاي) وبناءا عليه يفضل فرش الحديد في الاتجاه الذي يكون العزم المؤثر على القطاع كبير والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة وهى :1- في البلاطات المصمتة يكون الفرش في الاتجاه القصير لان العزم في هذا الاتجاه كبير 2- في البلاطات الفلات سلاب يكون الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل لان العزم المؤثر في هذا الاتجاه يكون أكبر من الاتجاه الاخروخلاصة الكلام بالنسبة للقواعدة التي يوثر عليها عزم خارجي مع قوة عمودية يكون الفرش في الاتجاه الذي يكون عليه أكبر عزم عند وش العمود


----------



## zine eddine (18 يونيو 2013)

واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على سلامتك وعودا مباركا ويشهد الله اني احبك فيه ادام الله مسرتك وكشف مابك من غم وجعل مامر بك في ميزان حسناتك ونفعك الله بعلمك ونفعنا بك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (18 يونيو 2013)

*اسأل الله تعالى ان يطيل فى عمرك ويحسن عملك*​


----------



## tarig kamal (18 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله علي سلامتك يا باشمهندس واسال الله بدوام الصحة والعافية لك ولاسرتك الكريمة


----------



## Star__eng (18 يونيو 2013)

الف حمدا لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس ....وربنا يطمنا على حضرتك ويبارك فيك


----------



## yousef salamah (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ... 

نحمد الله على سلامتكم استاذنا الفاضل ...ونسال الله ان ينفع بك ويبارك في علمك .


سؤال من الاخوة كيف يمكن لنا متابعة الدروس علما اني شاهدت الدورة على اليوتيوب ولم اكن متابع لها من البداية ؟


----------



## eng_hosni (19 يونيو 2013)

الف حمد الله على السلامة ... يااااااااااااااه يا استاذنا اخيرا رجعت للمنتدى
على فكرة انا مشترك من زمان بس كنت منقطع نهائي ورجعت بسبب حضرتك لما شوفت قدرا درس لك على اليوتيوب وعرفت ان الدورة هنا
ربنا يعلم ازاي حضرتك رديت لي معلومات كان التراب تراكم عليها من سنين .. فلا اقول اسمك والا ومعه جزاه الله كل خير
وبدعيلك ربنا يباركلك في صحتك ومالك واهلك اجمعين ويرزقك مرافقة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الجنة
لساني يعجز عن شكرك على كل ما قدمته .. ونرجو من الله ان يبارك في وقتك لكي لا تتوقف من محاضرات القيمة والشيقة
اخوك الصغير : حسني عبد العال 
على فكرة انا في دولة الكويت مع حضرتك ويكون ليا الفخر والشرف لو قابلتك​


----------



## هانى حميده (19 يونيو 2013)

حمدالله ع السلامه ودايما فى صحة وعافية


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (19 يونيو 2013)

عافاك الله من جميع الشرور وحفظك وعائلتلك وجعل الله ما تقدمه فى موازين حسناتك وجعل الله علمك نافعا لعدة اجيال اللهم ااااامين واشهد الله انى لم اراك ولكنى احببتك فى الله ولوجه الله على ما تقدمه لله 
حمدالله على سلامتك ابى واخى الحبيب


----------



## هاني علي 26 (19 يونيو 2013)

نحمدالله علي رجوعك لنا
 مهندسنا ومعلمنا واستاذنا الكريم مهندس ابراهيم 

*لاتنسي دوره اهم نقاط التصميم*​


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud.nor (19 يونيو 2013)

حمداا لله على سلامتك يا د. ابراهيم 
وننتظر معلوماتك وعلمك وفقك الله فى زياده العلم لك ولنا


----------



## المهندس الحصري (19 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## aika (19 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
حمد الله على السلامة
ولاتنسى وعدك بالتصميم ببرنامج الساب.


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 يونيو 2013)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> نحمدالله علي رجوعك لنا
> مهندسنا ومعلمنا واستاذنا الكريم مهندس ابراهيم
> 
> *لاتنسي دوره اهم نقاط التصميم*​



كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared


----------



## mousabadr (20 يونيو 2013)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared


جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء وثقل الله به موازينكم ونفع الله بكم


----------



## mido_fox (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس و ربنا يديك الصحة و العافية


----------



## eng_hosni (20 يونيو 2013)

حمد الله على السلامة يا مهندس ابراهيم وربنا يبارك فيك وفي اولادك واهلك اجمعين وجزاك الله كل خير وجعل ما تقوم به معنا كله في ميزان حسناتك
استقنا لصوتك يا مهندسنا 
فرحتنا بعودتك لا نوصفها ولو من غير استكمال المحاضرات لان اللي يهمنا وجودك واننا نطمن عليك
بارك الله فيك وانا فخور بصراحة فخور بانسان زيك​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
منتظرون


----------



## khaled (troy) (20 يونيو 2013)

والله يا بشمهندس ابراهيم انا اخر سنة لية في الكلية ومفيش دكتور عرف يوصلنا المعلومة بالبساطة دي ويربطها بالموقع زي حضرتك


----------



## genius2020 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م. ابراهيم بارك الله فيك​


----------



## genius2020 (20 يونيو 2013)

[h=1]مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات.rar[/h]http://www.4shared.com/rar/x7besv7D/____.html


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (20 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل
وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك​​


----------



## eng_m.magdi (20 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وحمدلله على سلامتك وربنا يشفيك ويعافيك​


----------



## المقاول6680 (21 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا باشمهندس ابرهيم وربنا يبارك فيكى وفى كل انسان معطاء


----------



## aboyazeed (21 يونيو 2013)

نرجوا التثبيت​


----------



## almass (21 يونيو 2013)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared



بارك الله فيك استاذنا القدير المهندس/ابراهيم , ونسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

رابط المحاضرة على سيرفر ميديافير

مقدمة استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات [MF]


----------



## المهندس الامين (21 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم :
رابط اخر وبارك الله في استاذنا الغالي 
مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات


----------



## startnet (21 يونيو 2013)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك الصحه والعافية 
مهندس سعودي


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (21 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وربنا يعطيك العافيه ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود علام (21 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على سلامتك
يريد تكمل دورة التصميم و شرح sap & safe


----------



## civil.85 (21 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك أستاذنا العزيز إبراهيم وأقول جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الذي تقدمه وأسأله أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم ويجزيك به خير الجزاء في الدنيا قبل الآخرة...


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (22 يونيو 2013)

الله يسعدك يا باشمهندس تشرحلنا السلالم الحلزونيه


----------



## م.طاهر (22 يونيو 2013)

جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام لشخصكم الكريم اخونا م.ابراهيم


----------



## هشام الموجى (23 يونيو 2013)

والله يا بشمهندس وحشتنا جداً وسألنا عليك كتير نرجو من الله تعالى لك تمام الصحة والعافية


----------



## هاني علي 26 (23 يونيو 2013)

_نحن في انتظار معلمنا واستاذنا م / ابراهيم 
__وفقكم الله _


----------



## الجيار 2020 (23 يونيو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
*و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## محمد على هندسه (23 يونيو 2013)

والله انا فرحت لما عرفت ان حضرتك الحمدلله بصحه وعافيه وحمدالله ع السلامه يا استاذنا


----------



## engineer (23 يونيو 2013)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared





almass قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا القدير المهندس/ابراهيم , ونسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> رابط المحاضرة على سيرفر ميديافير
> 
> مقدمة استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات [MF]



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولى
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mmousalive (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم



الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اتقدم بعظيم الشكر لكل من حاول ان يطئمن عليا الفترة الماضيه او فترة مرضي ووفاءا بالوعد باذن الله تعالي ولوجه الله الكريم مخلصا له
> ساقوم باستكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات واول محاضرة ان شاء الله تعالي بعد غد واسال الله تعالي التوفيق واسالكم خالص الدعاء بالستر والصحه لي ولاسرتي
> وكم رغبت باول عودة لي ان اخص بالشكر اخي وزميلي وصديقي الوفي المهندس مهران ماهر علي ما قدمه لي واتقدم اليه بتحيه خاصة جدا واستكمال الدورة جاء تلبية لطلبة وكل الشكر له وادعو الله له بالتوفيق وارجوكم الدعاء له ولاسرتة الكريمة
> شكرا لك اخي الفاضل م مهران ماهر وشكرا لكل من استمع لكلمة مني وارجو من الله لكم التوفيق ولكم التحيه والي لقاء وتقبلوا التحية وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## mmousalive (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ولى الشرف للانضمام الى هذا المنتدى الرائع بوجود حضرتك والاعضاء الكرام


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (23 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل الشكر لكم جميعا وربنا يقدرني بان اكون عند حسن الظن 
والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات
رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 11
المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات.part1 - Download - 4shared
رابط الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة رقم 11
المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات.part2 - Download - 4shared
رابط الجزء الثالث من المحاضرة رقم 11
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_9nNq0Dn/__11_part3.html
وتقبلوا التحيه ولكم التحيه والاحترام والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## zine eddine (23 يونيو 2013)

سلام عليكم
 نورتنا استذنا القدير 
ونتمنى لك طول الصحة و العافية

 و فيما يخص الاساسات فانا عندي محاضرات لحد محاضرة 6
ارجوا من حضرتكم او من مهندسينا ان يرفعوها لنا محا ضرات التي اعقبتها
و 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (23 يونيو 2013)

zine eddine قال:


> سلام عليكم
> نورتنا استذنا القدير
> ونتمنى لك طول الصحة و العافية
> 
> ...



رابط الموضوع الاصلى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng233521/


----------



## engineer (23 يونيو 2013)

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولى
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وربنا يقدرني بان اكون عند حسن الظن
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 11
> ...


----------



## المهندس الامين (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم :
شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم واليكم روابط للمحاضرتين
مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات

المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات


----------



## midobeso88 (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يحميك من كل سؤ يابشمهندس انت وكل اسرتك ويغفرلك ويعوضك خير يارب


----------



## محمود علام (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يحميك من كل سؤ يابشمهندس انت وكل اسرتك ويغفرلك ويعوضك خير يارب


----------



## almass (24 يونيو 2013)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وربنا يقدرني بان اكون عند حسن الظن
> والي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات
> رابط الجزء الاول من المحاضرة رقم 11
> ...



بارك الله فيك استاذنا القدير

*روابط المحاضرة 11 على سيرفر الميديا فير [MF] مقسمة على 3 أجزاء
*
المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات/[part1-/[MF

المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات/[part2-/[MF

المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات/[part3-/[MF

=====================
*او المحاضرة 11 كاملة على رابط واحد-ميديافير**[MF]*
المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات [MF]


----------



## engineer (25 يونيو 2013)

almass قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا القدير
> 
> *روابط المحاضرة 11 على سيرفر الميديا فير [MF] مقسمة على 3 أجزاء
> *
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (25 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم واليكم روابط للمحاضرتين
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات
> 
> المحاضرة رقم 11 للاساسات



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بلحاج عبد القادر (25 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله رب العالمين على العودة الطيبة والمباركة بإذن الله لأستاذنا الفاضل الذي عودنا دائما بالجديد والمفيد، ولقد انتظرنا هذه العودة بصبر كبير وثقة بقضاء الله والحمد لله على حكمه وقضائه.
أهلا بك استاذنا الفاضل بين أبنائك وزملائك وطلابك ومزيدا من العطاء بإذن الله تعالى.


----------



## yousef salamah (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .


----------



## ahmed7788 (26 يونيو 2013)

اقسملك بالله وحشنا صوتك وحشنا وجودك بينا ........ كم اشعر بالاطمئنان عندما نرى امثالك ...حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (26 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ولو سمحت لى طلب بسيط
وهو انى اعتمد على التصميم بطريقة working فياريت حضرتك وانا عارف انى بتقل على حضرتك تعطينا ولو حتى الفكرة المختصرة للتصميم القاعده التى فى المحاضرة11 بطريقة working لمن يعتمدون بالتصميم بهذه الطريقة امثالى
وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## omarnasreldeen (26 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
*​*لكن اسمحلى انى اتقل على حضرتك واطلب من حضرتك تصميم القاعده التى فى المحاضرة رقم 11 بطريقه الووركنج لاننى للاسف لا اعرف التصميم الا بهذه الطرقة ولو حتى باختصلر شديد 
وشكر الله تعالى لك
*


----------



## yassin90909820 (26 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 يونيو 2013)

والله يا باشمهندس انا كل يوم ازاكر محاضراتك لسه مخلص محاضرات الshear لحضرتك اليووووم رجاء خاص يا باشمهندس تخصص محاضرات خارجيه لتصميم السلالم الحلزونيه
جزاك الله عنا كل خير ياارب ورفع قدرك وعلى شانك


----------



## civilman86 (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بلحاج عبد القادر (28 يونيو 2013)

يا رب السلامة والقوة والعافية للوالد إبراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

الحمد لله على السلامه


----------



## amrwayah (29 يونيو 2013)

الف حمد على السلامة يا استاذنا الفاضل وجعلك الله دوما ذخرا لنا ونفعنا بعلمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين الصغير (29 يونيو 2013)

بعيدا عن كلمات الشكر الواجبه علينا انا اتعلمت ازاى افكر فى كل حتجه وما اخدهاش كدا علشان هى كدا


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (30 يونيو 2013)

حمد لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
شفاءك الله شفاءا لا يغادر سقما 
عودا حميدا 
وربنا يكرمك يااااارب ويجعل تعبك معانا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الله 2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وحمدله على السلامه


----------



## markedmark (30 يونيو 2013)

ياريت يا ادمن الكومنتات العاديه تتحذف عشان نقدر نستفاد من الدوره وبارك الله لك اخى باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد شواني (4 يوليو 2013)

استاذ كبير و الحمد لله على السلامة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abu_nazar (4 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله على سلامتك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (4 يوليو 2013)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> كل الشكر لكم جميعا وباذن الله انا لا انسي وعدي واسال الله الصحه والعافيه والعمر للوفاء بالوعد والي حضراتكم رابط مقدمة استكمال دورة الاساسات لايضاح انواع الاساسات التي سنقوم بشرحها باذن الله تعالي
> مقدمه استكمال دورة تصميم الاساسات - Download - 4shared



الحمد لله على السلامة وبارك الله بك وبمجهوداتك العظيمة


----------



## هشام الموجى (4 يوليو 2013)

هو الدرس الجديد هينزل امتى يا جماعه محدش يعرف وكمان تكملة دورة التصميم


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 يوليو 2013)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم
> *​*لكن اسمحلى انى اتقل على حضرتك واطلب من حضرتك تصميم القاعده التى فى المحاضرة رقم 11 بطريقه الووركنج لاننى للاسف لا اعرف التصميم الا بهذه الطرقة ولو حتى باختصلر شديد
> وشكر الله تعالى لك
> *




الأساسات لا تصمم الا على working


----------



## alwan1969 (5 يوليو 2013)

يامهندس ابراهيم 
لقد دعوت لك بكل اخلاص امام الكعبة المشرفة وتمنيت ان يشفيك الله شفاء لا يغادر سقما والحمد لله الذى استجاب
انت من القلائل الذين لهم عطاء فى العللم بلا حدود فى زمن يعتقد فيه المهندس ان المعلومة التى لديه هى سر يميزه عن غيره فجزاك الله كل الخير عما علمتنا ونسأل الله ان يجعلنا من اهل العطاء مثلك 
والله لن تتخيل مدى فرحتى برجوعك لنا وان شاء الله لن انقطع عن الدعاء لك واشهد الله انى احبك فى الله 
ومقدرش اقولك قد ايه انا اتمنيت اسمع صوتك من تانى والحمد لله انك رجعتلنا ويارب دايما تكون فى افضل صحة 
اخوك الاصغر : م/ حاتم البدرى


----------



## ياسر. (6 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله رب العالمين على رجوع حضرتك لينا يا دكتور ابراهيم بالسلامة ويارب يجعل ما مررت به خلال الفترة الماضية من محن فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ولطالما حاولت كثيرا كثيرا طيلة الفترة الماضية الإتصال بحضرتك لكن الهواتف كانت غير متاحة دائما ولكن نحمد الله على مامضى وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واوفاك احسن الثواب انه على كل شئ قدير


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اي احد من الاخوان يبين هذا الموضوع يتضمن كم محاضرة وهل محاضرة استكمال دورة التصميم هي العاشرة 
تقبلوا التحية


----------



## حمدي شققي (8 يوليو 2013)

نحن بانتظار المحاضر بفارغ الصبر 12


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (8 يوليو 2013)

[h=5]دار الإفتاء المصريه والديوان الملكي السعودي : الأربعاء غرة شهر رمضان المبارك وغدا الثلاثاء هو المتمم لشهر شعبان

كـــل عام وانتم بخيـــر ... مبارك عليكم الشهر 
[/h]


----------



## حسين شهاب عياد (8 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله علي سلااامتك


----------



## ahmedshafeq (9 يوليو 2013)

حمد لله علي سلامتك...نسال الله ان يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## هشام الموجى (9 يوليو 2013)

المحاضرة 12 اتأخرت جداً هو فيه حاجه حصلت ولا ايه يا جماعه


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (9 يوليو 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك


----------



## Mohamed laith (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعة هي فين المحاضرة 12 عسى ما شر ان شاء الله خير :59:


----------



## هشام الموجى (25 يوليو 2013)

هو الباشمهندس رجع فى كلامه ولا ايه مش هيكمل الدورة ؟


----------



## MASTER GC (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووور
ممكن رابط المحاضرات الاولى


----------



## محمود علام (26 يوليو 2013)

إن شاء الله يا دكتور ترجع تكمل دورة الأساسات و التصميم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## Eng / A.E (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## مهندسة منتقبة (27 يوليو 2013)

متشكرين يا فندم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (27 يوليو 2013)

ايه اللي اخر معلمنا واستاذنا م/ابراهيم يارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 يوليو 2013)

هل توقف المهندس ابراهيم ولن يكمل هذه الدورة , نتمنى ان لا يتوقف لان توقفه خسارة لجميع المهندسيين


----------



## mahran maher (27 يوليو 2013)

حمدي شققي قال:


> هل توقف المهندس ابراهيم ولن يكمل هذه الدورة , نتمنى ان لا يتوقف لان توقفه خسارة لجميع المهندسيين



م ابراهيم الفترة دى يعيش ضغط رهيييييييييب جدا فى العمل ويكاد يوصل الليل بالنهار وان شاء الله سيقوم باستكمال الدورة فى اقرب وقت ممكن فالرجاء الدعاء له بالتوفيق


----------



## eng- badri (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 يوليو 2013)

mahran maher قال:


> م ابراهيم الفترة دى يعيش ضغط رهيييييييييب جدا فى العمل ويكاد يوصل الليل بالنهار وان شاء الله سيقوم باستكمال الدورة فى اقرب وقت ممكن فالرجاء الدعاء له بالتوفيق



اللهم بارك للمهندس ابراهيم في عمره وماله واهله وعمله ورزقه 
ونحن في انتظاره على احر من الجمر​


----------



## Eng / A.E (31 يوليو 2013)

المهم أن يكون المهندس إبراهيم في صحة وعافية ونحن متابعين معه الدورة متى ما تفرغ لاستكمالها,,,


----------



## ziad6998 (1 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لكل جزيل الشكر يا بش مهندس عبد السلام 
لى سوال يخص بالمنيوم كيفيه حساب الاحمال الخاص بيه فى اى برنامج يتم حسابه وكيفيه حسابه


----------



## محمود علام (11 أغسطس 2013)

إن شاء الله تكون بخير يا دكتور


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (18 أغسطس 2013)

*والله يا بشمهندس وحشتنا جداً وسألنا عليك كتير نرجو من الله تعالى لك تمام الصحة والعافية*​
​


----------



## البرنس رامى (18 أغسطس 2013)

الف حمد لله علي سلامة رجوعك يااستاذنا وربنا يديم عليك الصحة والعافية امين


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووور......................... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (22 أغسطس 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذنا الفاضل



حمدا لله على سلامتك مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## archivil (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahelwan2010 (23 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرفع روابط الدورة كلها كاملة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني علي 26 (4 فبراير 2014)

_*نجدد طلبنا لمهندسنا ومعلمنا مهندس ابراهيم باستكمال الدورة ونرجوا الله تعالي ان يكون عدم استكمال الدور مانع خير وجزاه الله كل الخير*_


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (4 فبراير 2014)

الحمد للة على سلامتك ياهندسة وان شاء اللة تكون بصحة وعافية دايما يارب


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (12 مايو 2014)

ان شاء الله تعود لنا بتمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## الاقدام (16 مايو 2014)

حمدالله علي سلامتك يا بشمهندس وألف ألف سلامه علي حضرتك ويارب يديك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## المقاول6680 (20 مايو 2014)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا د. ابراهيم وربنا يبارك فيك وفى كل اسرتك الكريمه .. ويجعل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك ...... اللهم آمين


----------



## adelbasha (9 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المقاول6680 (9 مارس 2015)

الحمد لله على عودتك مهندسنا الكريم وبارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم........... ونورت الملتقى


----------



## undertaker89 (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمك برحمته واسكنك فسيح جناتك "
​


----------



## kotoz99 (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمة ونور قبرة


----------



## TAMETETMAN5 (16 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ويسكنك فسيح جناته ويجازيك خيرا عما تعلمنا منك


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمك يا استاذ يا فاضل هنفتقدك جدا علما وانسانية وخلقا


----------



## chei5saad (18 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمك استاذ عبد السلام و يجعل قبرك روضة من رياض الجنة


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (18 يونيو 2015)

ياريت لو حد يرفق رابط الجزء الاول من الدوره


----------



## chei5saad (18 يونيو 2015)

@elsissy لينك الفورشيرد للجزء الاول :

http://www.4shared.com/dir/LhRErAhK/sharing.html#dir=LhRErAhK


----------



## khaled wahsh (18 يونيو 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية جهد مشكور


----------



## م/محمدجمال 89 (2 يوليو 2015)

أسألكم الدعاء لأخونا المهندس إبراهيم بالرحمه والمغفره فقدأفضى إلى مولاه


----------

